# Lila



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm very sorry for your loss of Lila. 
Godspeed sweet girl. 


I fixed your pictures of her for you, your pictures were too big.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I'm so very sorry for the loss of your precious Lila. If you would like her name to be added to the Rainbow Bridge List please let me know the date of her passing and I'll add her. Once again so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

I'm very sorry for your loss of sweet Lila. May your memories of her bring you some comfort. Rest In Peace Sweet Lila.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I am so sorry for your loss. I can tell you gave her a great life filled with love. Rest in peace sweet Lila.


----------



## gregscott (Dec 4, 2006)

swishywagga said:


> I'm so very sorry for the loss of your precious Lila. If you would like her name to be added to the Rainbow Bridge List please let me know the date of her passing and I'll add her. Once again so very sorry for your loss.


Lila crossed the Rainbow Bridge on 1/23/2019.


----------



## scully91 (Sep 4, 2018)

She's so beautiful. Very sorry for your loss. They really take a piece of our hearts with them.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Brodys Rockies (Jan 8, 2019)

One thing all of us face sooner than we ever expected is having to say goodbye to one of these amazing creatures. I know first hand, and my emotions are still sensitive to the reality that our Golden, River crossed over the bridge on 12/15/18. 

The pictures of Lila reveal a beautiful happy girl. You were blessed to have shared your life and experiences with her. I can only say that I understand, and appreciate the pain of your loss. In time, your emotions will calm, and you will be able to begin moving forward with your life. For now, just appreciate the wonderful memories she left you with. God Bless!


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

So sorry for your loss of your sweet Lila.... sounds like she lived a great life....may you hold all your wonderful memories of Lila close to your heart....


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm sorry for you loss of Lila.


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Lila. What a lovely red girl! She reminds me a lot of my heart dog.

I'm sure your world feels strange without your girl. Sending prayers for comfort. Godspeed beautiful Lila.


----------



## Chrislawrence8 (Jun 30, 2018)

So sorry for your loss. It's very hard to lose our 4 legged family members. Finding God helped me through my experience and I urge you to do the same. You and your pup will one day be reunited!


----------

